# Thinning oil paints



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is for anyone who uses oil paints. What do you use to thin the paint down. I've tried a resin product -- OMG what a smell! Don't like the feel of it either. I've also tried mineral spirits and walnut oil. So far my favorite is the mineral spirits, but I'd be interested to know if there is something else I haven't tried that works better.


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Linseed oil - no smell at all.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks both of you for answering. I haven't tried Linseed oil. That's the next think I will try. Thanks again.


----------

